# battery operated syphon



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i seen one of these at petco. i have some tanks that are almost on the floor and i cant syphon any junk from the gravel very well at all because i cannot get suction with a normal syphon. is this the answer to my problem?

http://www.petco.com/Shop/petco_Pro..._Nao_12_sku_538485_familyID_6608.aspx#details
BUT it got awful reviews!


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

If you don't get any suction, lower the bucket the water is flowing into. It has to be lower than the fish tank or you won't get any draw at all. You may need a siphon with a longer hose to do this. The lower the bucket, the stronger the suction. 

I wouldn't waste my money on those battery things.


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm sorry, I guess I didn't read your question thoroughly enough. My bad. I see that your tank is almost on the floor. 

Perhaps that is the way to go for you then.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

thank you! dont they have one with a hand pump sort of thing?


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah, I think I've seen one of those, but I can't remember where. We never stocked those in the store when I woked there. 
I have a Python, those things rule, if you have several tanks, that might be the way to go for you. I bought the couplings and made my own from tubing I got at Home Depot, they're ridiculously overpriced.


----------

